# Skip Not Skipping



## Kurs0010 (Nov 9, 2016)

Lately a LOT of my shows have had the skip icon -- however there's either one random skip or none at all! Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Kurs0010 said:


> Lately a LOT of my shows have had the skip icon -- however there's either one random skip or none at all! Anyone else having this issue?


In prime time, ONE program (Blue Bloods) had the icon but only the first skip point. 15 other programs were fine.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

error


----------



## Kurs0010 (Nov 9, 2016)

JoeKustra said:


> In prime time, ONE program (Blue Bloods) had the icon but only the first skip point. 15 other programs were fine.


Hmm I'm watching the wrong shows!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Kurs0010 said:


> Hmm I'm watching the wrong shows!


I did have one weird thing happen with a program two weeks ago. I record late night and due to differences in guide update times, one Roamio had SM on The Tonight Show and one didn't. I had set a manual recording from the guide since the episode on my 1P had a generic description and I wanted to see it that would cause it to fail SM. It turns out that one copy had SM and one did not. The one missing SM had the right season & episode but wrong guest list. It also had a 1 minute start padding. So I removed the start padding. I have no padding on 26 1P.

Last night prime time on ABC, NBC, CBS and Fox all had SM. On late night none had it. It happens.


----------



## Kurs0010 (Nov 9, 2016)

JoeKustra said:


> I did have one weird thing happen with a program two weeks ago. I record late night and due to differences in guide update times, one Roamio had SM on The Tonight Show and one didn't. I had set a manual recording from the guide since the episode on my 1P had a generic description and I wanted to see it that would cause it to fail SM. It turns out that one copy had SM and one did not. The one missing SM had the right season & episode but wrong guest list. It also had a 1 minute start padding. So I removed the start padding. I have no padding on 26 1P.
> 
> Last night prime time on ABC, NBC, CBS and Fox all had SM. On late night none had it. It happens.


I also will do a manual record if the guide looks wrong. Good backup plan. 
I recorded Relentless on ID on Sunday - and it showed skip mode - however the skip was at the last minute of the show -- and so I actually had to turn off the auto-skip, because it kept skipping to the last minute of the show!


----------



## maggiethrock (Sep 25, 2010)

UPDATE. I saw another thread discussing this same issue from several years ago. While no one came up with a fix, someone pointed out it appears to be a regional issue. I suspect it works well with some providers and not so well with others. I have Verizon Fios and my skipmode has been getting progressively worse over the last two months. 
Original post. 
I’ve had a similar problem since mid-December. I first noticed it on one show only (CBS). I’m now seeing it on multiple shows on CBS and ABC (it still seems to work on TBS). Originally, it did not skip at all even though green skip was listed next to show. Now it skips once and sometimes twice but doesn’t skip at all after that. I’ve turned auto skip off. I didn’t think it would fix it but it’s the only setting we have to play with (no change).


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

An update to previous post: CBS, NBC and ABC late night had SM. Good Sam, Resident Alien had SM: USA and SyFy.

Just for yucks I recorded Jeopardy! and it had good SM 7 minutes after local air time (NBC).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

The same thing happened to me with all my Mondays skip shows (four of them). But Tuesday was fine (two shows).


----------

